# Rainbow Kush? What makes up this hybrid?



## letsdothis21 (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay so a guy I saw last night said he has some rainbow kush, I myself had never heard of it before but was at least happy the kid knew what strain he was selling.

Anyways, hopped on here to check out what it is and I can't find any forum posts talking about it, googled the name and seems like there isn't a consensus about what strains are crossed to make it. One guy said Master Kush x Hindu Kush x Montel's Prise, and someone else said Hawaiin Sativa x Purple Kush...

So does anyone know what it is made from?

Thanks all


----------



## Dankwise (Mar 15, 2009)

no the genetics are some kind of kush, crossed with a strain from trinity county called trinity rainbow, its some super bomb bud with dense purple green white and oarnge nuggets


----------



## letsdothis21 (Mar 15, 2009)

hah, so i guess now there are 3 different things this stuff could be...how retarded.

anyone else wanna shed some light on this rainbow?


----------



## letsdothis21 (Mar 16, 2009)

hmmm...still a mysterious strain i guess, last bump for this thread.


----------



## MAc DRe (Mar 16, 2009)

letsdothis21 said:


> hmmm...still a mysterious strain i guess, last bump for this thread.


sounds like it is a bomb strain, if you can get a hold of it you should defantly grow it. i think you will have good results no matter what the yield is. if your in it for the cash you will make a lot.


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

Pictures please?


----------



## Wodin (Mar 16, 2009)

read a bit on this strain since i saw this thread and whatever the genetics, the strain sounds seriously bomb. would love to hear some more info on this shiznit


----------



## letsdothis21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll post some pics of it when I get it next week for you guys


----------



## shepj (Mar 18, 2009)

letsdothis21 said:


> I'll post some pics of it when I get it next week for you guys


I am excited to be honest. Sounds dank.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah had some tonight don't have pictures but it was good stuff, ate way too much food haha can't believe it..


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2009)

check this out... the reason I started growing was back in Sept. I bought an eigth of 'Trinity Rainbow Purple' from a local collective here in SoCal. I don't know what the grower did, but there was one nug full of seeds. I got 16 good ones.

So yeah, my wife said you should start growing. And here I am 2 weeks into flower.

Being my first time I didn't want to ruin the seeds, so I still have them chillin. I started my first grow from clones. I'll germ those bad boys for next time I think.

I'm going to save some, to try and make my own seeds later.


----------



## cateros (Dec 5, 2009)

In the mid 80's I came into contact with a strain the guy said was calirainbow was the most intense weed I have ever smoked and I have been smoking for over 30 years now and it was beyond belief how potent it was.


----------



## techcst (Dec 6, 2010)

man i wish I had seen this thread about a week ago, i would have had pics...I normally have some rainbow kush, dont know the grower and dont know the genetics...But it has been a constant strain over the last year or two, and anytime its around it flys off the shelf, cant get enough of it. top 3 buds ive smoked in my 10 yrs of enjoying mothers natures goodness.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 7, 2010)

could this strain to good to be true


----------



## HashAssassin (Jan 23, 2011)

The rainbow I have is Purple Urkle x God's gift x da Purps.


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (May 2, 2011)

HashAssassin said:


> The rainbow I have is Purple Urkle x God's gift x da Purps.


negative the real Rainbow is god's gift cross with purple elephant crossed with a strain called demeter and then back crosses and stabalized with god's gift again, i personally know the breeder of the strain and the only other person with it besides me is also a friend of the breeder, i will try to find a pic of the rainbow


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (May 2, 2011)

here are a few images from a cannabis cup in seattle really is no other strain in comparison


----------



## mr. torn (May 3, 2011)

well fuck lemme get some of that looks top notch


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (May 4, 2011)

mr. torn said:


> well fuck lemme get some of that looks top notch


i could give you a clone but your probibly to far away for that to happen


----------



## Bad Karma (May 4, 2011)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i could give you a clone but your probibly to far away for that to happen


(raises hand)
Excuse me, am I too far away for that to happen?
I'd love to get some authentic Rainbow Kush in my garden.
The clones available here in Sactown usually aren't of the highest quality.


----------



## BCstoner (May 13, 2011)

Master Kush and Hindu Kush=Rainbow Kush


----------



## jigfresh (May 13, 2011)

BCstoner said:


> Master Kush and Hindu Kush=Rainbow Kush


What? 

Master Kush = Hindu Kush X Skunk.


----------



## Mcrizzle666 (Sep 5, 2011)

its master kush x hindu kush x montels pride and its bomb as fuck


----------



## GreenLungz (Apr 9, 2012)

stumbled across this thread, and now Im on the hunt for some seeds, or clone.. I found these mouthwatering pics


----------



## friendlyperson92 (Oct 20, 2012)

if someone finds out where to get some seeds. let me know lol.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Apr 21, 2013)

Does this strain really exist?


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 21, 2013)

thetrickstergod said:


> View attachment 2625554Does this strain really exist?


That's a photoshop edit of the photoshop edit which was posted 2 posts up from yours as far as I can see.


----------



## thetrickstergod (Apr 21, 2013)

so let's stipulate that it is a photoshop job..is the color range in the photoshopped strain even possible in a real strain?


----------



## texin (Apr 21, 2013)

What ever it is I would love to have that in my garden!!


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Apr 21, 2013)

thetrickstergod said:


> View attachment 2625554Does this strain really exist?


YUP 75 A gram buddy!........Jeez. -S0uP


----------



## texin (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL 75 a gram


----------



## thetrickstergod (Apr 21, 2013)

And that's wholesale


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 21, 2013)

That shit looks like it has rust on it, somebody needs to hit it with some CLR


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 22, 2013)

Old thread but some of the best reefer I ever smoked was called Rainbow.
This was back in the early 80's though and didnt look like any of those pix.
It was more red than purple with gold and dark and light shades of green.
It tasted a bit like hash and had both a Saltiva and Indica buzz.
Never found anything like it since.


----------



## lexalotacus (Nov 21, 2013)

I want one :/


----------



## Jogro (Nov 21, 2013)

thetrickstergod said:


> so let's stipulate that it is a photoshop job..is the color range in the photoshopped strain even possible in a real strain?


i don't think various shades of purple and green are so hard to find. EG, here is Green Crack S1, and I assure you this pic is entirely unedited and 100% legit:







Here is the exact same plant a few weeks earlier right when it started to turn color:


----------

